# Down Memory Lane - The Kodak Tri Chem Pack



## BubbaBear (Sep 13, 2015)

Just wondering how many of you got your start in the darkroom with a Kodak Tri Chem Pack. It was a small box containing three foil packets of developer, stop and fixer. Just enough for a few rolls and prints. When I was about 12 I saved every penny I could for them.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 13, 2015)

I know what they are. Probably have one somewhere if I saved it, have bought something like expired photo paper (for lumen prints) in a lot (cheap!) and they throw in extra goodies (stuff they want to get rid of and are eager to carry to my car at the camera swap!). lol


----------

